# pyré / protlak



## Riveritos

Hello, could anybody tell me what's the difference between *rajčatové pyré *and *rajčatový protlak?
*I thought pyré and protlak were synonyms but it seems I was mistaken.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## bibax

Protlak is more heat-processed than pyré, therefore protlak is more thick/heavy. Usually protlak has more sugar and preservatives.

Pyré is high-quality and more healthy.

On the other side canned protlak has longer warranty period, so it is more convenient in the anti-nuclear shelter, for example.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you so much for your fast reply.
Does it apply to any fruit and vegetables protlak/pyré?


----------



## werrr

From legal perspective the only difference is the content of refractive solids. It is at least 8 % for pyré and at least 24 % for protlak.


----------



## bibax

As usual I made many mistakes in English: the comparatives would have to be _thicker, heavier and healthier_.


----------



## Tagarela

bibax said:


> On the other side canned protlak has longer warranty period, so it is more convenient in the anti-nuclear shelter, for example.



Mod's, forgive me going off-topic, but I couldn't help noticing this "anti-nuclear shelter"  At least now I know what to order in Czech Republic during WWIII.


----------



## ilocas2

Tagarela said:


> Mod's, forgive me going off-topic, but I couldn't help noticing this "anti-nuclear shelter"  At least now I know what to order in Czech Republic during WWIII.


 
Anti-nuclear shelters for WW 3 are not meant for common people. They are reserved for handful of elite. And I doubt that they are in ČR.


----------

